# kde alte Version unmergen

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm.

Also vor kurzem wurde im portagetree die kde Version aktualisiert und auf meiner Kiste als slot installation gebaut.

Darauf hab ich in der /etc/rc.conf die Version umgestellt und nutze somit die neuere Version.

Aus Platzgründen würde ich jetzt gerne die alte Version unmergen. 

Bei einer neuen Kernelversion geht das ja ziemlich einfach :

```
unmerge vanilla-sources-xx.yy.zz

rm -R /lib/modules/xx.yy.zz

rm /boot/kernel-xx.yy.zz

rm /boot/Systemmap-xx.yy.zz

rm /boot/initrd-xx.yy.zz

rm /usr/src/linux-xx.yy.zz (sofern vorhanden)

```

Da jetzt aber KDE nur ein "virtuelles" Paket ist, hinter welchem sich jede Menge Packete verbergen jetzt meine Frage :

Wie bekomme ich am besten den alten KDE geunmerged ?

Muss man da den alten unmergen und dann die verwaisten Pakete wie folgt bereinigen ?

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

```

Gruß

tazinblack

----------

## Rüpel

guggstu hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355109.html

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wo das Board schon mal offen ist.

Habe ich jetzt auch noch eine Frage: "Wie umerge ich alte KDE Version?"

KDE 3.4 ist jetzt drauf. Die 3.3.2 ist auch noch drauf.

Wenn ich "emerge -C -p kde-base" sage, zeit der mir, dass er die neue Löschen

möchte. Doch ich möchte die alte löschen!!!!

Das geht nur ziemlich umständlich.

emerge -p -C "<kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0"

Dann zeigt der mir die Versionsnummer von dem anderen KDE.

Jetzt kann ich sagen emerge -C "=kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2"

So habe ich das bis jetzt immer gemacht.

Geht das vielleicht auch einfacher?

Was ist zum Beispiel mit kde-arts welches mit der kdelib installiert worden ist.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit alle installierten Version anzeigen zu lassen?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## AntonWert

guckst du mal hier: http://home.jesus.ox.ac.uk/~ecatmur/my-bin/dep

irgendwo wurde dies auch schon im forum diskutiert

----------

## AntonWert

aber mal eine Frage:

was passier eigentlich wenn mir z.B. obriges Skript eine abhängigkeit löscht die ich brauche, wird die dann mit einem emerge -uD world neu gebaut?

----------

## buthus

tschuldingung das ich hier einfach mal so dazwischen haue. aber ich hab auch ne frage zum upda von kde und wollte nicht extra einen neuen thread aufmachen.

beim "emerge --update --deep world" kamen beim emergen von kde sachen öffters fehler. daher meine frage, könnte ich auch einfach zuerst das "alte" kde mit emerge unmerge kde löschen und dann das neue per emerge kde installieren. oder gäbe das auch fehler ?

----------

## pawlak

Das dürfte so ziemlich genau gar keinen Unterschied machen. Außer, wenn du zu wenig Platz auf deiner Festplatte hast  :Wink: 

----------

## AntonWert

 *buthus wrote:*   

> beim "emerge --update --deep world" kamen beim emergen von kde sachen öffters fehler. daher meine frage, könnte ich auch einfach zuerst das "alte" kde mit emerge unmerge kde löschen und dann das neue per emerge kde installieren. oder gäbe das auch fehler ?

 

aber wie bekommst du die alte los? ein 

```
emerge -C kde 
```

hilft ja nicht..., das ist ja hier die frage im thread

----------

## Rüpel

ok, da das anklicken des oben von mir geposteten links wohl zuviel aufwand ist, hier nochmal glasklar:

```
for i in $(ls -1d /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kde*-3.3* | cut -f6 -d/) ; do emerge -Cp =$i ; done
```

erstmal angucken und wenn alles in ordnung ist, dann beim emerge den parameter p entfernen und kaffee holen.

ein revdep-rebuild hinterher ist bestimmt keine verkehrte sache (da schafft man dann sogar ne ganze kanne kaffee)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

Ein Lesen in den Häufige Probleme und Lösungen hätte schonmal das Post gespart  :Wink:  Dort war ein Link auf folgenden Thread zu finden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-243939.html

Eigentlich DUP, aber aufgrund der Aktualität (und der Vollständigkeit) den alten Thread als DUP geschlossen.Last edited by slick on Wed Aug 03, 2005 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buthus

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

> ok, da das anklicken des oben von mir geposteten links wohl zuviel aufwand ist, hier nochmal glasklar:
> 
> ```
> for i in $(ls -1d /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kde*-3.3* | cut -f6 -d/) ; do emerge -Cp =$i ; done
> ```
> ...

 

danke hat prima geklappt , emerge grad das neue kde ! 

also danke nochmal

----------

## Ezekeel

hatte auch schon mal das Problem die Lösung die man mir gegeben hat war: 

```
qpkg kde -I -v -nc | grep 3.3 | while read p; do emerge -pC =${p}; done
```

nur falls manche es so lieber mögen ^^

Thread dazu hier klicken

----------

## toolmaker

```
emerge -pC `qpkg kde -I -v -nc | grep 3.2 | sed -ne 's/\(.*\)/=\1/p'`
```

Startet emerge nur einmal  :Wink: 

P.S.: Warum funktioniert emerge -pC kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3 auch ohne dem Vorzeichen =  :Question: 

----------

## schrippe

und arts nicht vergessen.

----------

## LenDa

Hi

wie wäre es mit

```
# emerge unmerge arts-1.3.2* kde*3.3.2*
```

----------

